# Do you use a screen protector?



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw this screen protector in walmart and was curious on how important it is to have one on my kindle which ive had since november. Has anyone used a screen protector on their kindle and has it worked well? Thanks
btw this is the one i saw in the store: http://www.walmart.com/ip/WriteRight-E-Reader-Screen-Protectors-2-Pack/13025710


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've had my K2 for a year and a half now without a screen protector, and the screen is still in excellent condition. However, I've always had it in a "book style" cover that closes over the screen when not in use. So personally I'd only consider it if I used my Kindle without such a cover, and thus the screen was exposed when not in use.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No screen protector here either. I also use a book type cover (Oberon)

I do use one on my iPhone, only because I've discovered that my earrings scratch the screen. Since I don't hold my Kindle up to my ears, I think it's safe.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

My kindle is protected with a beautiful Oberon cover, but I also have a screen protector on.  In fact, I have screen protectors on all my devices. I think I'm just paranoid.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> My kindle is protected with a beautiful Oberon cover, but I also have a screen protector on. In fact, I have screen protectors on all my devices. I think I'm just paranoid.


Move over and let me sit down on the paranoia bench.......Screen protectors on everything, including the three kindles and one iPad that live in Oberons.

I scratched a smartphone screen once with a tiny bit of debris on the tip of my stylus. It made me a screen protector convert.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've not used a screen protector, and I've had my kindle 2 for a year, two months, and eleven days. I originally kept it in just a neoprene sleeve when not reading, then I kept it in a trendy digital waterproof case (which was often left unsealed), and since the guardian has came out I have left it in that.

It really depends on the situation, but generally I don't find it necessary.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I must be paranoid, too.  I have had a boxwave screen protector on mine for over a year.  It was hard to put on, but I got the hang of it.  Now I have one on my iPhone and camera.  I have dogs, read outside quite a bit, and take it to work to read in the cafeteria.  It has a cover, but I have it out reading in different situations.


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

No screen protector here either.  I keep mine in an M-Edge platform case, so the screen is always covered if I'm not reading.  

Part of the reason is that I've never loved screen protectors.  I have them for screens I touch (like my phone) but I've never found one that doesn't interfere with the way I see the screen in some way.  I can take that for my smart phone, but not for my Kindle.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

Any screen protector will add glare to your screen, some claim to only increase it by 1%, but since there's no reason to touch the kindle's screen, Ive never considered one because of the glare factor... my amazon book style case is all it's been in and I dont see how something could happen to the screen unless I dropped it while reading or some other sort of accident.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

While I DO use a screen protector on my iPhone, I do NOT use one on my Kindle- I do keep my Kindle in a book-style case (like many others), and that is mostly because it travels everywhere with me.  I often read it "naked" at home, and do not get overly worried about the screen- unlike my phone, the screen is slightly recessed and I do not need to "touch" it to read- for me, it mostly needs protection from other objects inside my tote bag/backpack/purse when carrying it around... My cats sit on top of it fairly often (I shoo them away when I catch them, but they are cats and therefore kinda stealthy), but I mostly worry about pressure or scratching "in transit" and the case gives me plenty of peace of mind.  The phone, on the other hand, has a glass front that is NOT recessed, and since I touch it all of the time, I feel better with the extra layer on top of the glass- although I HATE the glare and the extra fingerprints...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

roderpol said:


> ... my amazon book style case is all it's been in and I dont see how something could happen to the screen unless I dropped it while reading or some other sort of accident.


I put my screen protector on when I read a post (many, many months ago) about someone's kindle screen getting scratched. She had a cover on it and was carrying it in her purse and something managed to slip inside the cover and scratch the screen.
I looked inside my purse and discovered, to my horror, keys, pens, combs, coins, jewelry . . .


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> I put my screen protector on when I read a post (many, many months ago) about someone's kindle screen getting scratched. She had a cover on it and was carrying it in her purse and something managed to slip inside the cover and scratch the screen.
> I looked inside my purse and discovered, to my horror, keys, pens, combs, coins, jewelry . . .


Ah yes, definitely dont carry it where metal items dance around, very good point. I used to put it in its own compartment in my backpack because of of that, but now I just got myself a neoprene case from Amazon and use it to carry it to places (though its mostly just at home) and it fits in it with the amazon cover and all


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have several different covers for our Kindles (Octovo,  a couple different Mobile Edge's, JavoEdge) so the screens are pretty well protected.  I did purchase a matte screen protector, but as of yet I've not installed it on either of the Kindles.  I may put it on the boys' Kindle - they tend to be a bit more rough with their electronics.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the same screen protector from Walmart and had no trouble installing it at all. It fit perfectly, so much so that the edges of the film actually tucked in to the Kindle's top and side frames. The only edge of the protector film you can actually see is at the bottom where there's about an 1/8th or 1/16th of an inch of nekkid Kindle screen visible. Also, for the first time in recorded history (my history at least!) the film installed with no bubbles whatsoever. Not one. In another thread a few weeks ago, someone else mentioned that they had installed this same protector and they had problems with bubbles. So I think I just got lucky.



roderpol said:


> Any screen protector will add glare to your screen, some claim to only increase it by 1%, but since there's no reason to touch the kindle's screen, Ive never considered one because of the glare factor...


I was concerned about the glare factor and laid the film halfway onto the Kindle's screen before installing it. I could not tell the difference in glare at all. I tried, believe me. I don't believe there is any noticeable difference in glare with this protector installed.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

911jason said:


> I was concerned about the glare factor and laid the film halfway onto the Kindle's screen before installing it. I could not tell the difference in glare at all. I tried, believe me. I don't believe there is any noticeable difference in glare with this protector installed.


Reeeeeaaaaaally? Well there you go... I guess I'll have to buy one and try, I read outside a lot so any addition to glare would kill me in the sunlight... thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Cammiesway (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely! 

Every techy gadget with a screen I've ever had has always had a matte finish no gloss screen protector.  

My K2 has a crystal screen protector I order with my DecalGirl Skin. It's very nice..cannot tell it's there.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Sh_t happens so we just put m-edge screen protectors on a couple of days ago.  I don't notice any glare and they were easy to put on.  I initially thought that we didn't need them, but we leave our K2's laying around and it would be possible for the screen to somehow get scratched.  We take ours to the park, beach, etc..  We do use Oberon covers and have DG skins on, too.  I don't like to read mine with the Oberon cover on since it's so much lighter without it.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea the screen protector got bubbled to the max,haha. 
I found this nice slip case on amazon that wasnt too expensive, it also came with a clip-on light. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UHYU2G/ref=oss_product


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't see a need for it myself.  Had my K1 a year and half, no issues (just in the amazon case).  Just got a refurb K2 and M-edge Go case.

It's a glass screen so it would be touch to scratch.  It hardly leaves my nightstand anyway.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't use a screen protector but do keep my Kindle in a zipped up case.


----------



## wcjulha0710 (Jul 23, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I've had my K2 for a year and a half now without a screen protector, and the screen is still in excellent condition. However, I've always had it in a "book style" cover that closes over the screen when not in use. So personally I'd only consider it if I used my Kindle without such a cover, and thus the screen was exposed when not in use.












I bought this screen protector mainly because I could cut it down to fit. My device doesn't have the luxury of being popular enough to have a screen protector made specifically for it. This cover was a little tricky to get on, but it's definitely worth the money I spent on it. I just had to buy a new one, but only because I dropped a pocket knife on the old one from about a foot above it. The old cover was trashed, but the device's screen was clear as when I bought it.
Aside from is excellent protective qualities, this cover is also completely transparent, unlike some others which bend the light from your device And reduce image quality.
it also doesn't require a special adhesive so it leaves no residue when removed.
Finally, it doesn't feel sticky or gel-like unlike other screen protectors. It has a relatively pleasant matte finish.


----------



## Gara (Mar 14, 2010)

I also don't use a screen protector on mine. Unless it's a touch screen I don't really see the need for a protector on most electronics. Unless of course you're using the protector as a substitute for a real case and often just toss the naked kindle into a bag then by all means.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't use a screen protector either. I do use book-type covers. I don't routinely carry my Kindle outside the house - if I did I might rethink it.

I have a question for those of you who do use screen protectors: Do they always have some bubbles? Do the bubbles actually _work themselves out in a few days_? Last week I tried applying my first screen protector - to my itouch, and ended up taking it off because I couldn't get rid of the bubbles (only a few, but....) I tried to smooth out the bubbles but couldn't get rid of them to save my life.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I have not used a screen protector on my Kindle but have used them on other of my electronics.  I have never been able to get the smooth placement that I would like.  I have a friend that can do that but I have not been able to.  There are always bubbles or spots or something.  I don't like them but have one on my camera screen as there is no other way to keep it protected.  I would choose to have a screen protector on most of my electronic devices if I could get smooth placement.


----------



## NickAldo1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not used a screen protector, but have been considering purchasing one.  I have screen protectors for everything else, cell phones etc. I see no harm in having one.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had my Kindle a year and a half. I don't have a screen protector, I keep mine in a cover, but have some how managed to scratch the screen! I do leave it open when I'm getting up, letting the dogs in, whatever. It's possible a cat scratched it, or I knocked it on the floor. I wish I had gotten a screen protector.... So it is possible to scratch a Kindle screen, even when you think you are being careful.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I could never get over the price of screen protectors, so I've never bought one since it's basically the same stuff I peel off of the face of a new clock radio and throw out. They're like some bogus racket.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ditto the rigid kindle cover without a screen protector.  I have a tablet style cover (opens vertically like a steno pad) that also works as an easel for it.  I take mine everywhere in my purse & no screen issues in the past year.


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a screen protector on my Kindle when I first got it because it's habit to put something on screens--I have cats who just LOVE to hang out with me while I'm using things, like my iPhone and my Kindle. If nothing else, it would be easier, I figured, to get their little paw prints off the Kindle screen.

The protector came off when I got the mEdge cover-type case in the mail, though, because the Kindle's protected when I'm not reading. The cats weren't pawing the screen, so there wasn't much point in keeping the protector. Trouble the Wonder Cat's far more interested in the iPhone screen. She likes Angry Birds almost as much as I do.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

All of my family in Arizona have screen protectors on all of our Kindles with the temporary exception of two Kindle Fires that are waiting for their screen protectors to arrive. This is in addition to the book-style cases for protection. Most of the Kindles have the ClearTouch™ Anti-Glare screen protector from Boxwave. The two Fires are waiting for screen protectors currently on backorder from Boxwave due to a Web special price of less than $3 each. (I just checked and the expected shipping date is 14 Feb.) The one Kindle with a different screen protector has the WriteRight one.

We use the screen protectors for two main reasons: abundant sand and dust in the environment and glare. My K2 has a Boxwave screen protector that has been on three previous K2s (replacements due to early sunfade problems and one cracked screen). Since this early screen protector is slightly narrower than actual screen, I am able to compare the glare with and without the screen protector. It appears to me that there is less glare with the screen protector.


----------



## dinobikara (Feb 4, 2012)

I like to use screen protector to safe my kindle.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never used a screen protector. But I like to live on the wild side.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

My K2, K3 and KT have never had screen protectors. I have the first two in amazon covers and the KT lives in a Built neoprene sleeve when it's not being used, so I don't worry about it too much.

Our iPad is also "naked" but our smart phones have screen protectors as they're exposed to more things.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope. I've never seen the need for it. I have a case on my kindle that I always zip up when I'm not using it. When I read I'm not really in a position to drop my Kindle or spill something on it, so a screen protector just seemed unnecessary. Though, if something were to happen, I'd feel like quite the idiot.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I had a screen protector on my first kindle keyboard but I had to get it replaced and I put another protector on the 2nd one then It was all bubbly and screwed up(husband put it on for me) and so I lived with it for a week and couldn't deal with it any longer so I took it off and I haven't put another one on yet. I do have a fire and need to get one for it.. but I seem to have problems getting them on so I think I might need to go to bb and see if they will put one on for me. they are good at it..... I might also have them put one on my kk as well.... 

I have one on my phone and it had a mind of its own... for months every time I used my phone the screen protector would twist and slide around. it now has major bubbles and it is crooked. I need to get a replacement for it... I have to have one on my phone because every time I don't the screen gets scratched....


----------



## carla_n123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope, never used a screen protector for my Kindle 3. I've had it for 16 months now and the screen is still in perfect condition. Fingerprints wipe off easily in case I accidentally touch the screen.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I use a glass protector for the LCD on my camera but it swingers against my shirt every day. My Kindle is in a nice case and riding in my pack. I can't see a need for a screen protector.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

No screen protectors for our Kindles (e-ink and Fires), but they have covers that are closed when we take them away from the house.

Our oldest Kindle (a 3G K-2) is pushing three years old and has no scratches at all.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't use a screen protector - I just use a case and keep it in that.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

sixnsolid said:


> Move over and let me sit down on the paranoia bench.......Screen protectors on everything, including the three kindles and one iPad that live in Oberons.
> 
> I scratched a smartphone screen once with a tiny bit of debris on the tip of my stylus. It made me a screen protector convert.


Make room for me on the bench...

I'm with you (newbie here by the way) but everything I buy gets a screen protector and usually, I have it
at home before the unit even arrives from wherever I bought it.

I even tried to find one for my big tv but they didn't make'em that big so I found the actual tv I wanted
with a GLASS screen instead of the regular LCD/LED plastic fronts so that I can clean it if necessary.
When and if I buy a kindle (looking into it now), I plan on getting a silicone case for it and I will
get a screen protector.

George


----------



## AvesKindle3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought about getting one, but ive heard mixed reviews on them.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

No screen protectors here on anything (even the kids' stuff)... the only damaged screen we've had is a cracked K3.  I stepped on it.  No screen protector could have prevented that damage


----------



## macintyper (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm probably a dork but I tried to put a screen protector on my KK when I first got it. I went through 4 of them before just giving up. I had a horrible time with air bubbles and teeny weeny bits of lint between the screen and the protector. The screen protector was also not an exact fit and I felt left areas on the sides for junk to collect. I finally just gave up. I keep my Kindle in a zip-around cover so I don't worry too much about the screen. I've had my Kindle for almost a year and the screen is still in pristine condition. Good luck!

Linda


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My home environment is high in dust, lint, and cat hair. I read a tip somewhere that closing the bathroom door and running the shower for a few minutes with the shower door open would reduce the amount of particles floating in the air. I use a spray bottle filled with water instead to spray the air in the bathroom. I also read that shaking hands dry instead of using a towel would reduce the amount on lint on the hands. Therefore, I make sure the bathroom counter is clean and then I follow both of these tips before using the counter as a work surface for installing screen protectors. 

In addition to the screen protectors on my K2 and our MP3 players, I have been able to put a screen protector on DH's DX without air or lint bubbles.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a couple of small air bubbles in k2 cover so have not put a screen cover on my Fire.  My daughter gave me a little 2.5" sq. leather backed screen cleaner pad It's made by Targus.  We keep the Fire, pad, and stylus in a Belkin zippered case that we had for the K2.  My wife made a little cloth sheath for the stylus to protect the Fire screen while in the case.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My Fire finally has its Boxwave screen protector. I really like how it has reduced the glare on the screen, especially when I am sitting with my back to a south facing window. I am not yet sure how it has changed the touch screen properties but it does seem a bit easier to select what I intend to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope. Never saw a reason to. It doesn't pick up fingerprints and I keep it in a padded sleeve.


----------

